# Best Google Service



## gaurav21r (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay i dunno if this has been posted before but newayz,


Which *Google Service* (apart from search of course) do you find the Best???

I like *Directory*... really sorts things out!
and of course *Google Earth*... really can see so many things!


----------



## satyamy (Oct 24, 2006)

Well Google Earth is Good, but i can write an Essay of 300 words Sub : "Internet disaster" where Google Earth will be my main topic
--------------------------------------------------------------
Search is Good, Gmail is Good, Directory is also Good


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 24, 2006)

True... but u aven't mentioned your favourite service..


----------



## Anindya (Oct 24, 2006)

I like Gmail.

Reason?

Coz the space keeps on increasing!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 24, 2006)

One more vote for Gmail


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 24, 2006)

Gmail rocks!!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 24, 2006)

Gmail and Google earth


----------



## sourav (Oct 24, 2006)

gmail and google earth . my vote goes for these two


----------



## webgenius (Oct 24, 2006)

froogle!!!


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 25, 2006)

WoW! Someone actually voted for Froogle!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2006)

Gmail,google earth,Google talk......


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 25, 2006)

Gmail seems to be unanimous choice!

Anyone tried Google Docs and spreadsheets?
Wat bout Picasa?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2006)

Gmail and google earth


----------



## mediator (Oct 26, 2006)

gmailfs,gmail


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 26, 2006)

Gmail


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 26, 2006)

Google talk also


----------



## rajas (Oct 26, 2006)

1. mail.google.com
2. spreadsheets.google.com(you can save online. can edit MS excel files too)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 26, 2006)

i like GMail best , then directory , then orkut ( coz all my school frnd r there )


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh Yea... Orkut! i guess many ppl forgot that Orkut is owned by Google


----------



## akshar (Oct 28, 2006)

I will vote for Orkut.

I guess gaurov is right....


----------



## knight17 (Oct 28, 2006)

Google directory, blogger and gmail


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 28, 2006)

did anyone try Google Sets?


----------



## kirtan (Oct 28, 2006)

it's got to be gmail.


----------



## ahref (Oct 29, 2006)

adsense and adwords


----------



## life_hacker (Oct 29, 2006)

I will vote for Orkut, Gmail, Calendar, Talk, Docs and Spreadsheets & Picasa


----------



## blueshift (Oct 29, 2006)

Earth, Orkut and GMail.


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 29, 2006)

I am with orkut..


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 30, 2006)

Anybody using Google WebPage Accelarator?????
Or Google Sets?

Maybe Google PAge Creator??


----------



## coolendra (Nov 8, 2006)

*GMail nd GoogleEarth......*


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 8, 2006)

Gmail, Google Earth, Google Calendar n Picassa for me


----------



## Ksquare (Nov 11, 2006)

Google Earth, GMail, Adsence and Blogger.com


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

GMAIL rocks

hate orkut


----------



## crownabhisek (Nov 13, 2006)

My Choice is...Nice thread...............hmmmm........i like........Google Earth........Google Directory........Google Mail.....................err..........what's more......Everything friend...............ALL GOOGLE SERVICES ARE MASTER-PIECES. No choice......Opt the best. That's right....GooooooooogleEAST or WEST, Google is the BEST


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 13, 2006)

most of google service are ultimate becoz they are free...he he he


----------



## gaurav21r (Nov 14, 2006)

crownabhisek said:
			
		

> My Choice is...Nice thread...............hmmmm   No choice......Opt the best. That's right....GooooooooogleEAST or WEST, Google is the BEST


   Thanks!


----------



## dissel (Nov 15, 2006)

I use and love this service according to my need.

1st > Google Spreadsheets (important data sheet maintained)

2nd > Gmail

3rd > Google Earth (when i am idle....it's great flying over the country of this planet) 

4th > Picasa (when i used Windows 98 in my earlier PC,it was a must have application)

5th > Google Talk (it is load in my machine mainly as e-mail notifier)

still i not tried Google pack.


----------



## manas (Nov 15, 2006)

Google Mail and Google Blogger


----------

